# I Need a New Night Cream and I am so Overwhelmed!



## amyzon (Apr 8, 2009)

I thought mebbe I could describe my skin situation to y'all and get some recommendations, pretty please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Sephora's selection is just overwhelming... and I don't want to sample a zillion products and end up with breakouts.  A couple of good, solid choices would be fantastic! 

I am 25 and very fair (NC15) so I am trying to use some anti-aging products early because skin damage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and fears of early aging are a bitch.  I have never had breakouts until this year, possibly b/c of a birth control change, possibly because of moving to a new climate, I don't know... but if I use too many products or the wrong ones... I get moderate breakouts (which I have little clue how to deal w/ since I never had them!).  I alwayssss breakout around my chin.  My skin def. tends towards dryness and lacks moisture, but my nose and chin are oilier.

I am right at the end of Korres Olive and Rye Night Cream, which I liked at the beginning, but if I use even a little too much, I end up with breakouts... 

I don't mind spending cash on a good product, but 80, 100 dollars for an ounce of cream is rigoddamndiculous!  So, I hope this sort of clarifies what I'm looking for and if y'all can offer some advice, I would be _so_ grateful!!!  Thanks!


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 8, 2009)

I have combination skin and was looking for a new night cream as well. So far, I am liking the Lacura Q10 night cream I got at Aldi. It's 4.99$ and not too heavy, not too light, but does have a scent. Not heavy or cloying, just flowery, but if scents bother you, you might want to pass. The jars are foil sealed, so you can't really get a sniff in the store. 

Here is a link for more info if you are interested: ALDI - Lacura™ Skincare

Hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## Candy Christ (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, I'm 16 an I go between an NC20 - NC40 (which NEVER burns), which meant that I thought I could parade around all summer without sunscreen and now I know that even sixteen year olds can begin to get skin damage too, especially around the eyes. My skin is similar to yours and I SWEAR by Clinique Moisture Surge. My skin is sensitive to so many lotions, washes, toners, you name it, but I haven't broken out at all using the Clinique Moisture Surge. I've been using it for about two and a half/three months and in my opinion, it reduced some of the little lines around my eyes. I use it day and night, even though I don't believe Clinique made it with the purpose of being a night cream. Remember though, it is a gel but it is amazing for dry or oily skin, (which my skin loves to switch between and confuse me). I don't even use a primer anymore because of how good this makes my skin. I deff. think you should try it, you probably would like it. I was very skittish about using it but it really is amazing. The price is $34/46.50 and I still have the same jar since I started using it so for day and night, it lasts quite a while. I highly recommend it!


----------



## amyzon (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_Well, I'm 16 an I go between an NC20 - NC40 (which NEVER burns), which meant that I thought I could parade around all summer without sunscreen and now I know that even sixteen year olds can begin to get skin damage too, especially around the eyes. My skin is similar to yours and I SWEAR by Clinique Moisture Surge. My skin is sensitive to so many lotions, washes, toners, you name it, but I haven't broken out at all using the Clinique Moisture Surge. I've been using it for about two and a half/three months and in my opinion, it reduced some of the little lines around my eyes. I use it day and night, even though I don't believe Clinique made it with the purpose of being a night cream. Remember though, it is a gel but it is amazing for dry or oily skin, (which my skin loves to switch between and confuse me). I don't even use a primer anymore because of how good this makes my skin. I deff. think you should try it, you probably would like it. I was very skittish about using it but it really is amazing. The price is $34/46.50 and I still have the same jar since I started using it so for day and night, it lasts quite a while. I highly recommend it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohh girl... ooohh girl... I just had to say this to you... if you're going between NC20-NC40... You have GOT to get your ass a sunscreen habit, as everyone should.  You get 80% of the damage you will get from the sun your entire life by the time you are 18 years old (pretty much the age most people get the common sense to stay out of the sun and wear spf haha!).  Kick that habit in high gear and wear something that has SPF in it EVERYDAY.  Your face will thank you!

Thank you for the rec!  I have heard some good things about it and I will check it out, tonight possibly!


----------



## amyzon (Apr 8, 2009)

Have any of you used this? Lancome Primordial Skin Recharge Night??


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 9, 2009)

I use Clean and Clears oil-free Night moisturizer. It's really nice on my skin and it smells like sugar.


----------



## Candy Christ (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_Ohh girl... ooohh girl... I just had to say this to you... if you're going between NC20-NC40... You have GOT to get your ass a sunscreen habit, as everyone should.  You get 80% of the damage you will get from the sun your entire life by the time you are 18 years old (pretty much the age most people get the common sense to stay out of the sun and wear spf haha!).  Kick that habit in high gear and wear something that has SPF in it EVERYDAY.  Your face will thank you!

Thank you for the rec!  I have heard some good things about it and I will check it out, tonight possibly!_

 
The MA at the counter almost beat the living crud out of me when I told her I wasn't too fond of SPF. But thank God I use it now.


----------



## HerShe (Apr 13, 2009)

I have combo skin as well I use Neutrogena Night Concentrate, it has soy, retinol and vitamin C.....I LOVE IT


----------



## joanbrent (Apr 18, 2009)

Ive been using St. Ives night cream, its' rich and I feel it suits my dry skin.

What about the theory that you should not use night cream or anything on your face at night time to let the skin 're-balance' itself? Does anyone find that this works?


----------



## BrushStroke (May 8, 2009)

I have always found Elizabeth Arden dependable for my skin care needs. But like anything else what works for one might not for another. You just need to hunt and peck some before the right product turns up. The whole point of a night creme is to rebalance the skin while sleeping. Remember a little goes a long way and more is not better. The skin can only absorb and utilize so much of a product in a 24 hour period. Any more than that is a waste of product and money. Night time is the best time to assist the skin in repairing itself and using a quality product as opposed to using nothing is preferred. The very best product for beautiful skin is 8 hours a night of sleep. Once I started doing this regularly I noticed an amazing difference.


----------



## Lalai (May 9, 2009)

My skin is the exactly same as yours, NC15, dry and I get breakouts around my chin. What helps me is eliminating mineral oils (paraffium liquidum etc) and silicones from my skincare products. The things that has helped me the most, though, is cutting out dairy products from my diet - if I eat no diary products, I get almost zero zits. Weird but true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe your birthcontrol pills are messing up your skin but I'd deifnitely recommend trying the no-dairy thing for a month or two to see if it helps you (if you drink milk a lot or eat yoghurt etc that is). 


 I use REN cleanser and moisturisers and their Francinsense & Boswellia Serrata Revitalising Repair Cream and it's is just great. Light but moisturising enough and really sinks into the skin instead of leaving a silicone film on your skin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's pretty expensive, though, and I can imagine not many would be fond of the scent (which fades though) but it's good for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 REN has a starter kit, which is a great way to try out if the line is for you or not. Their Glycolactic peel mask is also really good, makes your skin really soft!


----------



## mehrunissa (May 10, 2009)

If you're interested in going the organic route, there's a internet brand called Talulah Skincare that offers great products.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE their Oma Face Serum No. 1.  It's for blemish prone or rosacea inflamed skin, but is just great for healing and calming your complexion.

I suddenly started breaking out a few months ago, and was at my wits end trying to get a handle on it.  I couldn't put on any of my moisturizers for fear of making it worse, but my skin just drinks this stuff up.  It's a lightweight oil with tons of antioxidants and good-for-you ingredients.  I got a 1oz bottle for $25 a few months ago, which seems costly, but you only need a drop for your entire face and neck.  It'll last a while.

Talulah Skin Care - unfortunately, it looks like they've closed their store until June 1 to relocate their business.


----------



## Skura (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_Have any of you used this? Lancome Primordial Skin Recharge Night??_

 
I used it for a few monthes and I liked it. But I feel it was too heavy sometimes.

Then I discover Elizabeth Arden Visible Difference Refining Moisture Cream





It is a real salve for my thirsty dehidrating skin. And it suits me more than Lancome Primordial. I'm on my second pot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unfortnately this doesn't have SPF so I can't use it during the day.


----------



## amyzon (May 13, 2009)

I actually ended up purchasing the Lancome Primordial Skin Recharge, and I LOOOOVE it!!!  I can't believe I actually picked a winner this time...  My skin's been in great shape, and even better since I recently started using Lush cleanser...  I'd highly recommend this to anyone looking for a good moisturizing night cream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Pricey but worth it!  Thanks for the recs!

I may look into Elizabeth Arden since I see so many of you pointing me in that direction


----------



## alka1 (May 20, 2009)

I've been ordering from Sephora online a lot recently, so I've gotten tons of samples as a result. One that really stood out was the Boscia Recharging Night Moisture.

It moisturizes well without being too heavy and the ingredients in particular have really impressed me. I have noticed that the fine lines around the nasolabial folds have been softened significantly. It makes your skin feel really smooth. I highly recommend it! 

I am still using up my sample (a little goes a long way) but I plan on purchasing the full-size soon


----------



## zoegeorge84 (May 21, 2009)

My favourite night cream ever used is ASAP Night Cream. It is a beige colour, and it is fantastic. You need to buy it from beauticians that stock ASAP, but jsut look at the ASAP website and you will find a list of stockists.


----------

